# Help! Poured stem wall



## tyler durden (Jan 12, 2008)

quick question.

Do I have to form both sides or can I use the ground as the outside form?

This is for an 18" stem wall on an addition. we are digging out 18" to get the crawlspace clearance to joice.

So if I have to form both side for code that will mean I have to dig out hole more then backfill after forms are removed.

Please help:w00t:


----------



## tyler durden (Jan 12, 2008)

*example*


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

What you are contemplating is a fine example of the term hack.

Joists BTW, not joice. 

And only one post please.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

"Earth Forming" is not very advantageous when you consider the cost of concrete as well as the embarassment of telling your buddies what did!:laughing:

I would say code would require forms on both sides to ensure thickness, rebar placement, etc. and the cost to overdig is minor if not equal. Re-digging to do it right will be costly.

Good luck.


----------



## tyler durden (Jan 12, 2008)

cexcavation said:


> "Earth Forming" is not very advantageous when you consider the cost of concrete as well as the embarassment of telling your buddies what did!:laughing:
> 
> I would say code would require forms on both sides to ensure thickness, rebar placement, etc. and the cost to overdig is minor if not equal. Re-digging to do it right will be costly.
> 
> Good luck.


I agree, 
Not sure what I was thinking even asking this cause I know better.

anyhow we decided to go with CMU's instead.


----------

